# Ventrilo Problem - MSG Contacting Server



## AngelMR2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey... new to the forum not new to games or ventrilo. 

About 2 months ago I was online with Ventrilo and the game I play (guild wars) when my ISP caused me to lose connection. I was online on AIM at the time too.

Aim, and guild wars both reconnected but Ventrilo won't. It stayed at MSG Contacting Server.

I tried to fix it though the network properties for the UDP ports and the TCP ports, but my windows version somehow had been corrupted. I reinstalled windows entirely. I allowed the ports that vent uses, both TCP and UDP. I know for a fact that the server is up and running, I just cant get on. I know that the server is running on 3.0. My vent version is 3.0.1, my firewalls are off because people said it could be a firewall issue. 

I am not on a campus, I'm the admin so to say of this network. 

My modem is a modem/router combination Westell model # 327W.
The windows version I'm on it Windows XP Pro. SP2 versions 2k2. 

If anyone can help me Id really appreciate it. I've been fighting with this for about 2 months now, and no one I ask can help me. I've been all over the internet and still nothing. If any additional info is required feel free to ask and Ill try to give it. If you need something specific can you explain how to do it along with the request - I know a little about computers but not a ton of in depth stuff. 

Thanks


----------

